# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  mobile band ho gaya

## sohel1S

sir main xolo A500 club use karta hu mera mobile band ho gaya wapas chalu nahi ho raha hai

----------


## Krishna

सर्व प्रथम तो आप हिंदी में लिखें .. ये बहुत आसन है |

आप एसा करें कि आपने फोन को कम्यूटर से जोड कर देखें अगर डीतेक्त होता है तो आप इसमें रोम फ्लेश कर दें | 

आपका कार्य हो जायेगा |

----------

